# Do you play the cash back credit card game ??



## Islandgypsy (Nov 17, 2019)

With investment return rates so low, one can actually equal or even exceed those rates by redeeming the cash back money offered by many credit card companies. Check out “nerd wallet” on the internet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2019)

We pay most things over $50 with our 5% CC..Pay in full at the due date..


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2019)

we pay everything we can on our cards and pay them off when due ..we have thousands of dollars in points


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> we pay everything we can on our cards and pay them off when due ..we have thousands of dollars in points


I do the same. We eat out most of the time. Restaurant charges give us 2 percent back. I get 7 cents back on my morning bagel and coffee $3.96 bill. And the political alarmists talk about leaving this country I have the same cash bills in my wallet for weeks. Credit card only


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 18, 2019)

Yup, I play the game. Points for groceries on one MC and cash back on another.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 18, 2019)

we do as well, pay most things with card for cash points, pay the card off each month. I am working my way to be coming a thousandair.
we make about about 30 bucks a month turn it into 40 and call it our funny money.


----------



## Trade (Nov 18, 2019)

Nope.

My only credit card is through a credit union that I have been with for over 40 years. It has no fees and no gimmicks and that's the way I like things to be.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a cash back Discover card. I save up the cash back to put towards higher ticket items on Amazon. I can use the cash there as long as I pay with the Discover


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 18, 2019)

I use my Discover card cash back to help pay for things I buy at Amazon.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2019)

We just switched our old credit card to the new, improved card which pays 11/2 cash back on all purchases. Oh, and the $200 sign up bonus helped too.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2019)

we have the chase sapphire reserve card . we got 60,000 points for signing on .. they paid for my tsa pre check too .. we get 3 points on travel and dinning .. but all our points are multiplied by 50% when used on the chase/expedia  travel portal .. we also use the other chase cards which offer up to 5% back on certain categories , then transfer it to the sapphire for a 50% boost


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 18, 2019)

Trade said:


> My only credit card is through a credit union that I have been with for over 40 years. It has no fees and no gimmicks and that's the way I like things to be.


yup


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2019)

Trade said:


> Nope.
> 
> My only credit card is through a credit union that I have been with for over 40 years. It has no fees and no gimmicks and that's the way I like things to be.


what is a gimmick ?  you mean them giving you back money on whatever you spend is a gimmick ?


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 18, 2019)

I use my Kroger points to purchase gas at 2% discount and pay for it with my credit card getting 3% back on gas purchases= 5% on gas purchases. I use a Dodge affiliated Master Card on all other purchases building points on a new truck purchase.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 18, 2019)

There are many sources for choosing which credit card is best for your own special buying habits. It is very advisable to look them up.
When choosing a card make sure you are aware there are typically maximums on getting cash back. If you exceed those maximums during any year you are not getting any benefit at all.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 18, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> we pay everything we can on our cards and pay them off when due ..we have thousands of dollars in points


Love those Amazon points.  Like to start using them up when we get a grands' worth of 'em.


----------



## Trade (Nov 18, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> what is a gimmick ?  you mean them giving you back money on whatever you spend is a gimmick ?



It's a gimmick to get me to switch to their credit card. 

I've been with the same credit union for 43 years. They've been good to me. I'm going to be good to them. Being disloyal to chase a couple of bucks is not in my nature.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2019)

Trade said:


> It's a gimmick to get me to switch to their credit card.
> 
> I've been with the same credit union for 43 years. They've been good to me. I'm going to be good to them. Being disloyal to chase a couple of bucks is not in my nature.


hopefully it gives you money back or they are disloyal to you , giving you nothing .


----------



## Trade (Nov 18, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> hopefully it gives you money back or they are disloyal to you , giving you nothing .



You and I are not the same.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2019)

Trade said:


> You and I are not the same.


that is for sure . loyalty gets checked at the door with me if they are not giving me a thing for my loyalty


----------



## Trade (Nov 18, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> that is for sure . loyalty gets checked at the door with me if they are not giving me a thing for my loyalty



Yep. I don't put a price tag on everything. Money is not my God.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2019)

I consider it a strategy...not a game.  In fact a few years I wrote a blog entitled "How To Make Money Using Your Credit Cards". I use several cash back cards, some of which I hadn't even intended to get but the bonuses and 0% APR for 18 months got me. Each card has it's own particular benefit.  

Then there's managing what card to use when.  It can be complicated but I just listed the percent cash back in what categories for each in my notepad app until I had it memorized. Discover and Chase Freedom have 5% bonuses in categories that change quarterly. I also make note of and take advantage of whenever possible. This year I've gotten back $613 cash (which I applied to the card payments) with another $17 on hold, awaiting the $25 mark.  I lost track but estimate I've gotten about $6,000 (or more) in cash back rewards over the past 11 years.  That's net because I never pay interest or fees.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 19, 2019)

money is not a god but if i saw a grand laying on the street waiting to be picked up i can tell you i certainly would take that low hanging fruit


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 19, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> money is not everything , but if i saw a grand laying on the street waiting to be picked up i can tell you i certainly would take that low hanging fruit


----------



## Liberty (Nov 19, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> money is not a god but if i saw a grand laying on the street waiting to be picked up i can tell you i certainly would take that low hanging fruit


Funny, that's what I often tell my hub about "coupons"...lol. Of course he sees the value in the points or money back credit cards (our fav is Amazon), but he wouldn't bother with coupons.  Hey, saved over 30 bucks this week, already!


----------



## Duster (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes, I use a cash back cc. I also use online coupons and cash back clubs. The retail establishments are charging extra to offer these "deals", so if you're not using them, you're missing out and over paying for those goods and services.  I used to be in retail.  Yes, it's a game, so why not play? We also use hotel points, airline miles, and restaurant coupons/discounts. We save enough using AAA discounts to pay for the yearly service. Cash incentives add up.
Senior discounts seem to be going the way of the Dodo bird.  When I ask about them from places that offer senior discounts they usually tell me I'm too young to qualify {early 60's}. A penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 19, 2019)

I love my Kroger cc . I put my insurance payments on it for the points.  Got a $20.00 check today from them to spend at Krogers.  I am going to pay it off 10 days before the due date anyway. Might as well make a few dollars. I hate there is not a Shell station near me to use the fuel points. I don't drive much any more so that would not matter. I use the digital coupons on things I actually use. They also send out paper coupons on things I buy there the most.  There is always a free product coupon included.  Usually we have a free Friday digital coupon also.  I don't care that they track my spending and send me coupons for the things I buy the most.  I only use a card that gives me cash back or rewards of some sort.  And yes I am that person that will pick up a penny I see on the ground in front of me.   Picked up two dimes yesterday!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 19, 2019)

I sure do!!!  Will be getting a $100 pretty soon.  Every little bit helps!!  Bring it on..lol


----------



## Knight (Nov 19, 2019)

What game?  Using a credit card to pay for purchases and getting a return on money spent is common sense money management. Having what you want or need then paying for whatever 30 days later from an interest bearing account may not amount to much but coupled with cash back it beats zero return.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2019)

Yep; we also use a cash-back credit card, paid off monthly.   A few years ago we paid for new windows for the house on one card; that was quite a nice little "bonus."   I also use the rebates websites (Rakuten and MrRebates) for additional cash back.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 20, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Yep; we also use a cash-back credit card, paid off monthly.   A few years ago we paid for new windows for the house on one card; that was quite a nice little "bonus."   I also use the rebates websites (Rakuten and MrRebates) for additional cash back.


I use Rakuten also.  Got a 9.44 check from them this week.  To remember to go through them was a problem until I taped a sticky note to my computer as a reminder before ordering online.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 20, 2019)

Knight said:


> What game?  Using a credit card to pay for purchases and getting a return on money spent is common sense money management. Having what you want or need then paying for whatever 30 days later from an interest bearing account may not amount to much but coupled with cash back it beats zero return.


You will find usually those who don’t care about their money are the same people who usually talk of investing in diversified funds as gambling ...they are usual so far removed from being financially knowledgeable that many of these actions go hand in hand


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 20, 2019)

I used to play the "Get our card, and we'll give you $200 if you charge $3,000 in the first 90 days!" Well, I made over a Grand with a few cards, that way, but then I took a look at all of my cards, went through the hassles of paying this one, that one, the other one, every month, and just said, "To Hell with this BS. I don't need those extra bucks, really!" Now, I use one card that gives me points, each month. I redeem them for a hundred dollars every few months. Much easier, no hassle. I do have a card that I've had for almost thirty years. It's not a great card, in truth, but it boosts my credit history way up, so I keep it.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 20, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I love my Kroger cc . I put my insurance payments on it for the points.  Got a $20.00 check today from them to spend at Krogers.  I am going to pay it off 10 days before the due date anyway. Might as well make a few dollars. I hate there is not a Shell station near me to use the fuel points. I don't drive much any more so that would not matter. I use the digital coupons on things I actually use. They also send out paper coupons on things I buy there the most.  There is always a free product coupon included.  Usually we have a free Friday digital coupon also.  I don't care that they track my spending and send me coupons for the things I buy the most.  I only use a card that gives me cash back or rewards of some sort.  And yes I am that person that will pick up a penny I see on the ground in front of me.   Picked up two dimes yesterday!


terry...so you have the Kroger cc? The lady keeps asking us in the store.  We didn't want to get one as we have Amazon, Visa & Discover already. Wondering what is the extra bonus for that card and if it would be worth getting.  Hmmmm. Kroger is kicking butt an taking names with Amazon & Wallmart.  They're prices are usually less that either of them.  Good for you!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 20, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> You will find usually those who don’t care about their money are the same people who usually talk of investing in diversified funds as gambling ...they are usual so far removed from being financially knowledgeable that many of these actions go hand in hand


Yeah, when you think about it getting up in the morning is a "gamble" isn't it...and driving on that freeway for sure is.
I have known some people that were extremely wealthy that thought that way though, ultra conservative I mean.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 20, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yeah, when you think about it getting up in the morning is a "gamble" isn't it...and driving on that freeway for sure is.
> I have known some people that were extremely wealthy that thought that way though, ultra conservative I mean.


Being wealthy and Not making efficient use of what you have is one thing ..having  to grow your assets efficiently and having that wrong mentality about investing is another thing


----------



## oldmontana (Nov 20, 2019)

We use our credit card because we get almost 2% back on all our purchases and pay the entire balances every month.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't have any CC's anymore..but my mother has that option where if you use it so many times in a month you get cash back.

So when we go shopping she tries to use it as much as possible..if I need something I give her cash and she uses her card.

She always pays the balance off every month so no interest.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 20, 2019)

Liberty said:


> terry...so you have the Kroger cc? The lady keeps asking us in the store.  We didn't want to get one as we have Amazon, Visa & Discover already. Wondering what is the extra bonus for that card and if it would be worth getting.  Hmmmm. Kroger is kicking butt an taking names with Amazon & Wallmart.  They're prices are usually less that either of them.  Good for you!


You get 2 points for in store purchases and one point for purchases  outside of the store.  Each month on my cc statement it shows how many points I have accumulated.  The checks are sent quarterly.  I just got a $20.00 check, a free coupon for a pint of Hagadaz ice cream, 1.50 coupon off soft drinks if I buy 10.00 worth. I don't buy that brand ice cream as it is expensive but it is often on sale with a 1.00 off. I buy the cokes/Dr. Pepper when they are 4/11.00 as they are this week. So I will pay 9.50 for 4 (12) packs with the coupon. There were also sour cream coupons, bakery coupon, etc. Its tailored to what you usually buy. The coupons I don't use I give to the folks at the condo office  who use them.  Putting my car and house insurance on the card gives me points.  I am going to pay them anyway so I like getting the points from my card.  BTW, I misspelled the ice cream name but you know what it is. Also love the digital coupons on the website. I always check my receipt to be sure my coupons are taken off.  Right now if you buy 35.00 worth you can use the pick up service free. That is good for me if I don't feel like getting out and going in. Otherwise it costs 4.95.  If they make a mistake they will correct it right there when they bring your order out.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 20, 2019)

Everything possible goes on Southwest.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

terry123 said:


> You get 2 points for in store purchases and one point for purchases  outside of the store.  Each month on my cc statement it shows how many points I have accumulated.  The checks are sent quarterly.  I just got a $20.00 check, a free coupon for a pint of Hagadaz ice cream, 1.50 coupon off soft drinks if I buy 10.00 worth. I don't buy that brand ice cream as it is expensive but it is often on sale with a 1.00 off. I buy the cokes/Dr. Pepper when they are 4/11.00 as they are this week. So I will pay 9.50 for 4 (12) packs with the coupon. There were also sour cream coupons, bakery coupon, etc. Its tailored to what you usually buy. The coupons I don't use I give to the folks at the condo office  who use them.  Putting my car and house insurance on the card gives me points.  I am going to pay them anyway so I like getting the points from my card.  BTW, I misspelled the ice cream name but you know what it is. Also love the digital coupons on the website. I always check my receipt to be sure my coupons are taken off.  Right now if you buy 35.00 worth you can use the pick up service free. That is good for me if I don't feel like getting out and going in. Otherwise it costs 4.95.  If they make a mistake they will correct it right there when they bring your order out.


Did you get the "best customer" or whatever they call it coupon book recently?  Love that, as all the coupons are for things you usually purchase.  Really like Kroger.  Its been my fav grocery for many many years!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Everything possible goes on Southwest.


Son has so many points with Southwest each year, his companion flies for free.  

Personally don't like to travel, but its nice if you have to you get those points.  We used to on Contintental - flew at least 25,000 miles a year.  Upgrades to first class were the prime reason to get the points!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 22, 2019)

No, I do not.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Son has so many points with Southwest each year, his companion flies for free.


Ditto.....My son flies his wife and 2 kids free!!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto.....My son flies his wife and 2 kids free!!


Yeah, what's not to like if you have to travel for work, huh.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 23, 2019)

we recently took a whole vacation to Chicago  .. airfare for two and a 5 star hotel cost us nothing , just using points


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> a whole vacation to Chicago


How much would a half a trip cost?? Sorry


----------



## Liberty (Nov 23, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> we recently took a whole vacation to Chicago  .. airfare for two and a 5 star hotel cost us nothing , just using points


Sounds good to me.  We once did that...went to Europe first class.  If you have to travel anyway, it makes it a bit less painful to join those airline clubs.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Nov 28, 2019)

I opened an argument a few years ago, about the confusion a senior might experience by playing the 'rewards' game.  I later decided to join the 'game'.  I acquired a few cards all with no annual fee.  All were rewards based plus bonuses cash back since I seldom stay for periods of time in hotels or fly.  It's a personal choice.  I found that I did make extra cash but as a result I also acquired more items than I found were as useful as it seemed when I was ordering.

I personally had been on a cash basis since 2012, put money in the bank & avoided the pitfalls of credit.  After 3 years I still find that my reasons are valid.  It was confusing to time my purchases, the credit bureaus wanted me to carry a small debt from month to month.  I had to keep charging to get to the mythical 3-6% balances that are the optimum for the 'free' sites.  I found myself obsessing about my cards, balances & FICO (FAKO) scores.  I wasn't any better off as a result that the savings I had been banking was now being used to keep my credit card issuers happy, other than me needing a larger wallet to carry the cards.

Free money! my backside, nothing is free the ones who make out are the retailers and/or card issuers.  They made 2.5% to 3+% on everything I bought.  I found I get a better return by comparison shopping than I every could by favoring one card over another, I now end every month even with the money going back into my savings.  I will carry the cards - unused as much as possible until they either cancel them for non-use or emergencies.  My credit union debit card is acceptable everywhere.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 29, 2019)

let me say this " the credit bureaus want me to carry debt " is bull .....  we have not had debt in 25 years .... we charge everything we can and pay it off even before its due ... we both have credit scores over 820.... that is a myth. sorry but you fell in to the trap of believing your own bull sh*t

we also have premium cards like the chase sapphire reserve .

https://www.magnifymoney.com/blog/building-credit/should-you-carry-a-balance-on-a-credit-card/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> let me say this " the credit bureaus want me to carry debt " is bull ..... we have not had debt in 25 years .... we charge everything we can and pay it off even before its due


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 29, 2019)

the most hurtful thing many do to their own personal finance is they believe their own bull-sh*t as it is called .

the learn from , parroting   other mis-informed people and end up shooting themselves in the foot because they refuse to learn and accept the fact they are wrong..

sleeping with the enemy is the best way to learn . when you learn from the opposing side well enough to argue for or against , then you are in a position to make a valid choice . but like i said most just learn from other misinformed people and just go on parroting wrong information where others hear it and learn incorrectly


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

terry123 said:


> You get 2 points for in store purchases and one point for purchases  outside of the store.  Each month on my cc statement it shows how many points I have accumulated.  The checks are sent quarterly.  I just got a $20.00 check, a free coupon for a pint of Hagadaz ice cream, 1.50 coupon off soft drinks if I buy 10.00 worth. I don't buy that brand ice cream as it is expensive but it is often on sale with a 1.00 off. I buy the cokes/Dr. Pepper when they are 4/11.00 as they are this week. So I will pay 9.50 for 4 (12) packs with the coupon. There were also sour cream coupons, bakery coupon, etc. Its tailored to what you usually buy. The coupons I don't use I give to the folks at the condo office  who use them.  Putting my car and house insurance on the card gives me points.  I am going to pay them anyway so I like getting the points from my card.  BTW, I misspelled the ice cream name but you know what it is. Also love the digital coupons on the website. I always check my receipt to be sure my coupons are taken off.  Right now if you buy 35.00 worth you can use the pick up service free. That is good for me if I don't feel like getting out and going in. Otherwise it costs 4.95.  If they make a mistake they will correct it right there when they bring your order out.


Love those Kroger "best customer" coupon books, terry!


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 29, 2019)

I don't even have a credit card - by choice. I am 60 and I did away with them about 20 years ago. I have no money but no debt. I buy only used cars. It's cash or I don't buy it. So, I don't buy it. I eat out about twice a year. I do buy groceries with the debit card - and that gets a big gas discount. Boy, do I sound like fun or what?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 29, 2019)

OldAndInTheWay said:


> Boy, do I sound like fun or what?


No!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

OldAndInTheWay said:


> I don't even have a credit card - by choice. I am 60 and I did away with them about 20 years ago. I have no money but no debt. I buy only used cars. It's cash or I don't buy it. So, I don't buy it. I eat out about twice a year. I do buy groceries with the debit card - and that gets a big gas discount. Boy, do I sound like fun or what?


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> View attachment 82981


well if they like that life then that is all that matters . nothing i would want to live like in the last down of our lives. we did not spend a lifetime building what we have to look at it when we retired . we enjoy it doing things daily and buying the things we want  or taking the grand kids places . we eat out   frequently , sometimes  multiple times in a week as we are on the go ..


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 29, 2019)

OldAndInTheWay said:


> I don't even have a credit card - by choice. I am 60 and I did away with them about 20 years ago. I have no money but no debt. I buy only used cars. It's cash or I don't buy it. So, I don't buy it. I eat out about twice a year. I do buy groceries with the debit card - and that gets a big gas discount. Boy, do I sound like fun or what?


not someone i would ever want to live like .


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2019)

Trade said:


> Yep. I don't put a price tag on everything. Money is not my God.


If you were walking down the sidewalk and saw a one dollar bill lying in front of you would you top and pick it up?


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2019)

OldAndInTheWay said:


> I don't even have a credit card - by choice. I am 60 and I did away with them about 20 years ago. I have no money but no debt. I buy only used cars. It's cash or I don't buy it. So, I don't buy it. I eat out about twice a year. I do buy groceries with the debit card - and that gets a big gas discount. Boy, do I sound like fun or what?


I don't disagree with your outlook but if someone wants to give me money I will always accept it. It is not a life changing thing but again "free money" gets me going kind of like "free beer".


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> well if they like that life then that is all that matters . nothing i would want to live like in the last down of our lives. we did not spend a lifetime building what we have to look at it when we retired . we enjoy it doing things daily and buying the things we want  or taking the grand kids places . we eat out   frequently , sometimes  multiple times in a week as we are on the go ..


Yeah, I remember you going through all those drive through windows...lol.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yeah, I remember you going through all those drive through windows...lol.


ha ha ha ,,, at one time if my drivers side window got stuck closed I would starve ….


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> ha ha ha ,,, at one time if my drivers side window got stuck closed I would starve ….


That's 'too-too".  What was your fav food to eat in the car?


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 30, 2019)

Liberty said:


> That's 'too-too".  What was your fav food to eat in the car?



i really like burger king and even white castle jalapeno burgers .. now that's fine dinning    ha ha


----------



## Liberty (Nov 30, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> i really like burger king and even white castle jalapeno burgers .. now that's fine dinning    ha ha


Yes, I can see you certainly are in possession of a true gourmet palate!


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 30, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I don't disagree with your outlook but if someone wants to give me money I will always accept it. It is not a life changing thing but again "free money" gets me going kind of like "free beer".


 I guess I do not trust credit card companies -- they can only exist by milking honest folks. IMO....to each his/her own my Papa always said!


----------



## Knight (Nov 30, 2019)

OldAndInTheWay said:


> I don't even have a credit card - by choice. I am 60 and I did away with them about 20 years ago. I have no money but no debt. I buy only used cars. It's cash or I don't buy it. So, I don't buy it. I eat out about twice a year. I do buy groceries with the debit card - and that gets a big gas discount. Boy, do I sound like fun or what?


Are you saying you  keep enough cash on hand in that debit card to cover high cost emergency needs not wants is how you manage your finances?


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 30, 2019)

Knight said:


> Are you saying you  keep enough cash on hand in that debit card to cover high cost emergency needs not wants is how you manage your finances?


No. I don't have money like that. I do have medical insurance. And I am very fortunate, at this point, not to have had any major medical issues. However, I do notice a tinge of anger in your question. Why? I was just saying that I don't like credit card debt nor do I trust those companies.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 1, 2019)

don't trust the companies you owe money too ?  ha ha ha ha .....  now there is a cop out answer unless one cannot be trusted themselves to use credit and pay it off each month. what is there to trust them about when they are giving you money  with zero strings attached , just pay what you use.... let me guess , you are anti investing too i bet  because it's  GAMBLING "

it tends to go hand in hand when someone is so mis-informed about financial things


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 1, 2019)

First, I’d love to find a friendly forum where the members make an effort to eliminate their hurtful comments before they post them.

Back to the topic, last week I went to my bank, Western Union, and after my teller transaction I was told I have a lot of rewards money accumulated. Accidentally, I had accumulated more than $1,000 in the three years I’d been using their card for most purchases. My wife hadn’t been aware of it either. Had a very expensive discussion with her that cost $500


----------



## Liberty (Dec 1, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> First, I’d love to find a friendly forum where the members make an effort to eliminate their hurtful comments before they post them.
> 
> Back to the topic, last week I went to my bank, Western Union, and after my teller transaction I was told I have a lot of rewards money accumulated. Accidentally, I had accumulated more than $1,000 in the three years I’d been using their card for most purchases. My wife hadn’t been aware of it either. Had a very expensive discussion with her that cost $500


Who won you are her...or did you just get out of ER this morning...lol!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 1, 2019)

I wish to say 'thank you' for pointing out what a miserable existence I cope with being 75 with very few health aliments, mind still in tack & money in the bank/with no debt to anyone.  I want to be like the rest of you, conforming to what others perceive is normal.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 1, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> I wish to say 'thank you' for pointing out what a miserable existence I cope with being 75 with very few health aliments, mind still in tack & money in the bank/with no debt to anyone.  I want to be like the rest of you, conforming to what others perceive is normal.


we all wish  wish for good heath ,  but that does not mean we want to live the lifestyle you do .  they have nothing to do with each other . health is health and lifestyle and finances are another


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 1, 2019)

Again, a friendly forum where the members make an effort to eliminate their hurtful comments before they post them. Are we here to share our aged life experiences and comfort each other or are we here seeking combatants to abuse to vent our displaced agression?


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 1, 2019)

facts are facts ,,, there is no need to sugar coat facts because someone runs on myth or mis-information .


----------



## Knight (Dec 1, 2019)

OldAndInTheWay said:


> No. I don't have money like that. I do have medical insurance. And I am very fortunate, at this point, not to have had any major medical issues. However, I do notice a tinge of anger in your question. Why? I was just saying that I don't like credit card debt nor do I trust those companies.


No tinge of anger just curios. Having a credit card doesn't mean a person has to carry debt. Just seemed a bit foolish to not have a means to buy needs, delay payment get cash back on those needs then pay the card charges in full so there would be no interest.

 I couldn't begin to guess how many time we've bought a major item on sale then get cash back on top of the savings. Having the cash to pay at the time gets a small amount of interest waiting until the 30 days until the credit card statement shows up. At the end of the day it's your money to do with as you please, not getting something for it is your choice.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 1, 2019)

Knight said:


> No tinge of anger just curios. Having a credit card doesn't mean a person has to carry debt. Just seemed a bit foolish to not have a means to buy needs, delay payment get cash back on those needs then pay the card charges in full so there would be no interest.
> 
> I couldn't begin to guess how many time we've bought a major item on sale then get cash back on top of the savings. Having the cash to pay at the time gets a small amount of interest waiting until the 30 days until the credit card statement shows up. At the end of the day it's your money to do with as you please, not getting something for it is your choice.



i agree 100% with what you said ..but what i object to is when misinformed people perpetuate myths that can effect other people ..

things like  i have to carry a balance  on the card and pay interest or the credit card company is out to trick me even if i pay my bill in full is just a lot of nonsense .....

then you have those who brag about not spending money , eating out  or go anywhere and then ask others if they want to live like they do ?   what kind of answers would one expect to get.

my reply's are never sugar coated , i call it as i see it .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2019)

Trade said:


> Nope.
> 
> My only credit card is through a credit union that I have been with for over 40 years. It has no fees and no gimmicks and that's the way I like things to be.


I'm so glad I fell for those gimmicks Trade! I'm *loving* the more than $6,000 I've gotten in cash back rewards over the last 11 years.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 1, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm so glad I fell for those gimmicks Trade! I'm *loving* the more than $6,000 I've gotten in cash back rewards over the last 11 years.


Just don't think some people understand how that works. Its important to know how it works. One time I paid off my Mastercard bill with a Discover card (right after they first came out).  Never acquired interest but they were having a "launch" promotion from Discover - remember when Sears first came out with it?  It  was  something like "use this card for $$$$ and get back $$ dollars or something- no limit "hold 'em".  So, just kept paying off the M/C card with the Discover card and then paid off the Discover card before any interest was due on it.

Well, one day soon after the promo ended, got a phone call from a guy, who identified himself as a Sears VP of Finance, asking a lot of questions about it.  I ask him why he was asking and he told me I had managed to find the single flaw in their new card marketing campaign!  Go figure, huh.  Bunch of suits - lawyer'd up guys sitting around a conference table can't figure out what one  dumb chick in Texas could.  Incidentally, we'd just Mastercarded this joint, which was why I'd thought to do it..never had a mortgage on it  - was a diy project.  Heck of a big one, but one none the less.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 1, 2019)

There is no such thing as a free lunch.  If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.



> From investopedia - Cashback rewards sound enticing, and they can help certain consumers save a bit on credit card purchases. However, once the restrictions and qualifications are spelled out in the fine print, including any limitations on how much cash back credit card users can earn per year, these programs do not appear as generous as they may seem on the surface.
> 
> Because these programs are incentives for consumers to use their credit cards in lieu of cash or debit cards, they generate increased merchant fees for the credit card company and may also cause some consumers to increase their debt, providing yet another source of revenue for the credit card company. Rather than draining corporate profits, cash back rewards programs are ingenious marketing tools that actually increase credit card companies' bottom lines.



Who do you think pays for the rewards, that's right the consumer, higher prices to cover the retailers cost.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2019)

Knight said:


> No tinge of anger just curios. Having a credit card doesn't mean a person has to carry debt. Just seemed a bit foolish to not have a means to buy needs, delay payment get cash back on those needs then pay the card charges in full so there would be no interest.


Ditto..........


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 1, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> There is no such thing as a free lunch.  If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think pays for the rewards, that's right the consumer, higher prices to cover the retailers cost.


which is why as a responsible card user i want my share back  .... i get 5% back on selected categories every quarter on my chase unlimited card which when moved to my chase sapphire reserve card get a 50% boost through their travel portal . so i get  as much as 7.50% back for nothing  except using the card and paying the same prices you all pay ....

so let all those who enjoy paying for our points keep doing it and getting nothing back in return, it sweetens the deals the rest of us get ..so .thanks again  to those who are paying for our points and cash back and taking nothing for themselves  .!


----------



## Red Cinders (Dec 1, 2019)

I get a kick out of my little bit of cash back every month.  Usually it's between $25 and $40 but I've always been one to see the value in how even small amounts add up.  

We use two cards with different percentages according to the type of purchase.  All of our insurances and house stuff such as the electric bill go on the credit cards.  We pay off the cards in full every month and we're not the type who are enticed to buy more just because we use credit cards. 

I like that extra $300 - $500 cashback yearly that we get just because of the method of payment we use.  We have to pay for things somehow so might as well work it to our advantage.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 2, 2019)

that is what financially smart people do . they play situations to their advantage , while the financially mis-informed go on believing their own bull-sh*t.. you see it rght here with the most illogical excuses for not doing something that rewards them .


----------



## Liberty (Dec 2, 2019)

Red Cinders said:


> I get a kick out of my little bit of cash back every month.  Usually it's between $25 and $40 but I've always been one to see the value in how even small amounts add up.
> 
> We use two cards with different percentages according to the type of purchase.  All of our insurances and house stuff such as the electric bill go on the credit cards.  We pay off the cards in full every month and we're not the type who are enticed to buy more just because we use credit cards.
> 
> I like that extra $300 - $500 cashback yearly that we get just because of the method of payment we use.  We have to pay for things somehow so might as well work it to our advantage.


Yep, to us its a no brainer and "found money".  Welcome to the forum, by the way.  Hope you truly enjoy it here!


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 4, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> Again, a friendly forum where the members make an effort to eliminate their hurtful comments before they post them. Are we here to share our aged life experiences and comfort each other or are we here seeking combatants to abuse to vent our displaced agression?


People join forums for many reasons; mostly for discussion and a bit of socializing.   That said, forum participants are varied personalities--the same as people everywhere. Responses are as varied as the people who make them.   As long as the posts are not breaking forum rules, people will speak their minds.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 4, 2019)

I “play” the game regularly, have two major cards and have not paid any interest in over 20 years. We also have big box building store cards. I am a builder (still do small jobs) and use them, if a certain one has 11 %, I will check prices and pick the material up there if best price. Then I will get the 11% and if it is over a couple hundred bucks, I will also use their store card for a plus 2 %. If it is under say 200 dollars, I will use my regular card but only for the 1 %. Why you ask, the game, if it is under the stamp to pay the bill will eat up the extra 1%.
Once a person I knew needed a garage door put in, he and his wife were always in financial dire straits. I told him I would help him out, do the work if he bought the material. He also had no truck, so I picked up the material as well. At one of the big box lumber sheds I get a 10% discount. He had cash and gave me the $400 dollars to buy the material. I got to the checkout and the girl gave me the discount, saving him $40. The girl asked would you like to open a charge account today and say $50 more dollars. Now I have a card from that store and said, “no thank you.” A light came on in my brain and I said sure. Now I have two cards from that store-, have never paid them one dime in interest ever. He watched me do that and it took about three minutes. He has terrible credit and said he could never have done that. Than he asked if he could have the fifty bucks I saved on top of the ten percent. Fast forward five years and I got a letter saying they are dropping my credit line from 8000 to 6000 for nonuse on that card.


----------



## Knight (Dec 4, 2019)

ronaldj touched on something that might not be considered. His friend had poor credit rating & doubted he would get a credit card the same as ronaldj.

Poor credit typically means a much higher % rate for those applying for a new card. If the person for whatever reason built up a poor credit rating it stands to reason paying the higher % charges completely at the end of the month isn't going to happen. Could be those that think credit card cash back is a game aren't positioned to take advantage of the wise use of credit.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a well over 800 credit score and pay all cards off each and every month so interest is O. has been for over 25 years and all the time on most of our cards


----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2019)

ronaldj said:


> I have a well over 800 credit score and pay all cards off each and every month so interest is O. has been for over 25 years and all the time on most of our cards


Yep, ditto for us.  For many years we haven't needed any kind of credit, thank heavens.  Life is good!


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 5, 2019)

same , here , no balance ever in decades  … in the 800's ...anyone who thinks you need to carry a balance forward on a card needs to be re-educated


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Doesn't the cash back amount depend on how much you spend?  For the year of 2019 I only got $82 cash back, but I don't spend much.

I have a Discover and a Chase Freedom Unlimited and a 820+ Fico.  I seldom use Discover because most of their revolving promotions are not places that I shop at.  And my Chase only gives 1.5% cashback on everything.  What am I missing?


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Doesn't the cash back amount depend on how much you spend?  For the year of 2019 I only got $82 cash back, but I don't spend much.
> 
> I have a Discover and a Chase Freedom Unlimited and a 820+ Fico.  I seldom use Discover because most of their revolving promotions are not places that I shop at.  And my Chase only gives 1.5% cashback on everything.  What am I missing?


It is based on a percentage of what you spend .... with a 2% back card you get 2.00 back per 100 spent ....I just spent 8000 on dental and got 160 dollars back


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

I just found this.  I don't care about the APR since I pay the balance each month.  I'll have to pay more attention to Discover.  I usually only use it when I need pocket cash.

https://www.creditcards.com/cash-back/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2019)

It's been almost a year since my impromptu opening of another credit account (at the urgings of a bank executive).  I need the 15 months interest fee deal that's being offered now by Capital One Savory since I never got started with the kitchen remodel and new flooring I was planning when I got the Chase card earlier this year (which offered $150 cash back and 18 months).  Capital One Savory presently has a $300 cash back offer when spending $3,000 in three months.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I just found this.  I don't care about the APR since I pay the balance each month.  I'll have to pay more attention to Discover.  I usually only use it when I need pocket cash.
> 
> https://www.creditcards.com/cash-back/


Do you take advantage of the Discover 5% categories Catlady? I already have 4 of the cards listed in the link and am looking to get another...as mentioned in my post above.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 22, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Do you take advantage of the Discover 5% categories Catlady? I already have 4 of the cards *listed in the link and am looking to get another*...as mentioned in my post above.


Most of the times it's for merchants I don't go to.  Like Petsmart, restaurants, uber, lyft, wallgreens, CVS, .  I should make sure to sign up in the fall, I buy a lot from Amazon and Walmart.  I didn't do it this fall.

EDIT:  The Blue Cash at American Express listed at my link sounds good for cash back and the $250 bonus, but they charge $95 a year, good for big spenders though.  Check it out if you plan on spending on the kitchen remodel.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 22, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This year I've gotten back $613 cash (which I applied to the card payments) with another $17 on hold, awaiting the $25 mark.



I use my Chase Unlimited for most of my purchases.  Every quarter I do what you do, use the cash back balance to apply to my payments.  Next year I will pay more attention to take advantage of the 5% cash backs at Chase and Discover.  This year I mainly used Discover to get cash, Chase does not give cash.  I don't want to have to go to the bank to get cash for small purchases.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2019)

3% cash back on gas and at a Kroger fuel station I get 0.30 off on every gallon through my shoppers rewards card.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I use my Chase Unlimited for most of my purchases.  Every quarter I do what you do, use the cash back balance to apply to my payments.  Next year I will pay more attention to take advantage of the 5% cash backs at Chase and Discover.  This year I mainly used Discover to get cash, Chase does not give cash.  I don't want to have to go to the bank to get cash for small purchases.


Catlady, Oh yes...5 times the cash back is certainly better. I only use my Chase Unlimited at Costco because it does give 1/2% more than the plain Freedom. The 5% cash back cannot be used at wholesale clubs and Walmart. Chase gives the option of depositing the cash back bonuses into my checking account or using them for statement credits. I have both the Freedom and Freedom Unlimited.  It is my understanding that the Unlimited does not offer the 5% cash back categories.  If I'm wrong, let me know.  I've never seen them advertised for that card.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 24, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Catlady, Oh yes...5 times the cash back is certainly better. I only use my Chase Unlimited at Costco because it does give 1/2% more than the plain Freedom. The 5% cash back cannot be used at wholesale clubs and Walmart. Chase gives the option of depositing the cash back bonuses into my checking account or using them for statement credits. I have both the Freedom and Freedom Unlimited.  It is my understanding that the Unlimited does not offer the 5% cash back categories.  If I'm wrong, let me know.  I've never seen them advertised for that card.


I have the Chase Freedom Unlimited.  I just checked for you and found they give $5 back for Walmart.  Then they give 10% back for all these places that I don't use = Mister, Zola, Starbuck, Brandless, Petsmart, Advance Auto Parts, and 1-800 Flowers.  They offer 20% on Sun Basket and Kindle Unlimited.  These are all for specific durations.  Click on Promotions or Rewards at top of page.  I was going to give you the link but was afraid of account safety.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I have the Chase Freedom Unlimited.  I just checked for you and found they give $5 back for Walmart.  Then they give 10% back for all these places that I don't use = Mister, Zola, Starbuck, Brandless, Petsmart, Advance Auto Parts, and 1-800 Flowers.  They offer 20% on Sun Basket and Kindle Unlimited.  These are all for specific durations.  Click on Promotions or Rewards at top of page.  I was going to give you the link but was afraid of account safety.


Oh yeah...I know about those bonus stores they offer extra cash back for but I never find any that I shop at. You need to get extra cash at some of those stores they list with the prices they charge! Chase sends notifications for the types of promotions you listed to my email. The 5% cash back rewards are per quarter and for more practical things usually....streaming services, phone services, gas, grocery stores, etc. Thank you for taking the time to list these for me.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 21, 2020)

chase says card users are getting smarter about utilizing points and using their cards for max points ...they just took a 330 million dollar charge off  because points are being reedemed at a greater rate  than they expected.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/13/credit-card-super-users-take-a-330-million-bite-out-of-jp-morga.html


----------

